# Anybody Kitbashing or modifying a Bachmann C-19?



## crackerjackhoghead (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a couple Bachmann C-19's that I'm going to do some work on in order to accurately model a couple of the other C-19's that Bachmann didn't offer models of and I was wondering if anybody else has done this and could share any tips or experiences with their project.

Also, I need one of the modern style sand domes. I can pay cash for it or trade a old style fluted dome for it.


Thanks


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*Here's a link* to some photos of my modified C-19.










It's all purely cosmetic, mostly to give it a look more consistent with what you'd typically find east of the Mississippi. 

What are some of the things you're looking to do to yours? 

Later,

K


----------



## crackerjackhoghead (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm still trying to decide just what I want to do with mine. I was first introduced to the C-19 an Knott's Berry Farm in the early 70's and have always admired them since. I bought one of the undecorated version, with the modern domes, with the intention of modeling the 1970's Knott's #40 (D&RGW 340). I knew I would have to make changes but the more I compared the model to the real thing the more dissimilarities I noticed. 

I also bought a model of the #346 because I liked the look of the engine with the older domes. 

Then recently I made my first trip to Colorado and got all fired up about the Rio Grande narrow gauge (which I previously had little interest in) and decided to model it. 

Unfortunately, I think I've opened a Pandora's box for my self and I may have to purchase yet a third C-19 to quench all of my modeling desires.

So, after studying all of the C-19's at different stages of their career, I found that the undecorated model, with modern domes, is most similar to the #341 and #342 but, of course, is not exact. So, at present, I think I'm going to modify the #346 to represent it's present appearance at the Colorado RR Museum. I'm going to model the Knott's engine and then maybe buy one more engine to model one of the other D&RGW C-19's in it's working attire. The fun part will be swapping parts between them to come up with new models that Bachmann hasn't offered.

Really nice work or your stuff there! I've seen a couple kitbashes on these and it's amazing how different they can look with just a few changes. So did you find any pitfalls with disassembling and modifying them?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's pretty straightforward, really. All of the differences between Bachmann's versions are cosmetic, and the details are pretty easy to remove as needed. (Notable exception being the handrail on the smokebox door. That was a bugger to take off.) 










On this close-up of the smokebox on mine, you can see small nut-bolt castings placed in holes where the original had pipes running. I also moved the class lamps to the side of the smokebox, and moved the headlight back so it sits on top instead of in front of the smokebox. These details were very easy to move and reposition. 

Later,

K


----------



## crackerjackhoghead (Aug 5, 2010)

I've started to disassemble one of them and am finding very difficult to get apart. The metal railings and plumbing (which I need to rearrange) are all glued into the plastic so well that I'm afraid I'm going to break something trying to get them out.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a good time bashing one a few months back - it's the best offering from B'mann yet, IMHO. If you'd like to see the results, just click on this link: http://4largescale.com/Thompson/34a.htm


----------



## crackerjackhoghead (Aug 5, 2010)

Jack,
Wow, nice stuff. Can I send mine to you for weathering? 

Any tips for painting the tires. Did you prep them somehow? The surface is pretty smooth, not much for paint to hold on to.

Jeff


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jeff, I use Badger's "Accuflex" paints when I have to paint bare metal as is found on locomotive tires. It tends to grab hold very well and stand up to a fair amount of abuse. You can then apply other paints or weathering on top of that. 

The other nice thing about the Accucflex paints is that you can brush paint them, and they'll settle down without brush strokes showing. The caveat here is that once the jar has been opened, the paint will have a tendency to very slowly thicken over time, so if you've got a jar that's a year or so old, you'll want to add a few drops of water to it to thin it out just a bit more. 

They're formulated to be sprayed through an airbrush without further thinning, if you have an airbrush that actually cooperates with you. (Mine doesn't.) 

Later,

K


----------

